# Please tell me I'm not the only one...



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

I hate shoe shopping, while I love yarn shopping. Please tell me I'm not alone...


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

You are not alone, my friend!!!!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Definitely, you're not alone.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate shopping period except for yarn of course.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Your not alone , I hate shoe shopping full stop. Give me fabric or yarn any day.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Not alone, specially grocery shopping - do not like it. Dislike most shopping as it means parting with money! Love finding bargains in clothes, yarn, anything really. I am a meanie!!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I discovered at the age of 69 that my feet are still growing or shoe sizes are changing again. I will shop for yarn anytime but anything else - not so much. ????


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You're not the only one.....................
julie


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't buy shoes very often, I don't go out much and have a few nice pairs....but I love love love yarn shopping, it's so easy buying online ????????????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Definitely not alone.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Have many more skeins of yarn than shoes..more fun to shop for than my size 11's


----------



## DianeMK (Jul 14, 2016)

You are not the only one, but I confess to having more shoes than skeins! Whenever I can find size 11s that fit and feel good, I take it as I sign that I should buy them because they don't come along that often!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

You are not the only one, I wear a size 11 shoe and it is a real problem to find shoes that fit nicely. I haven't been able to find a nice low heeled dress shoe to wear for a long time. I end up getting a cheap pair once in a while from one of the big box stores. And they last for a few wearings until they get out of shape. Yarn, on the other hand is readily available and fits every time.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

For sure you are not alone!! I hate shopping period.Except I could spend all day looking and looking in any yarn store. And spend some money ☺ Any other needed shopping I come home grumpy because I hate parting with the money! But food is a neccessity. Along with toilet paper, Lol


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


Ellen Degeneres has a shoe line that are lined with memory foam so they are very comfortable. I got her dressy flats from Nordstrom but other stores must carry them. They were comfortable from the moment I put them on in the store.

Buying yarn is in another category. I went thru my closet and found yarn I have no memory of buying. I have numerous projects so I avoid all the yarn emails I get.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I like shopping for shoes & yarn - although I mostly shop online because there aren't many stores here.
On the other hand, I hate shopping for clothes and groceries.


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh, I must be the lone ranger-ette here. I love shoes. I wish I could still wear heels. I have fibromyalgia (an invisible disability) which makes one ache all the time. Basically you feel like you have the flu - and it comes with deep depression - at least for me. I love to shoe shop. When I am able to go see my daughter, her MIL takes me out to lunch and we go shoe shopping. It's a tradition. We went shoe shopping together prior to the kids' wedding. I wear a size 6 shoe and am frustrated because the first and only pair of socks I made were too big. I have no idea how to the pattern for me. They fit my daughter who wears a size 8. So, I don't knit socks. I just salivate over the socks that all of you make. They were so big that I almost cried. I would have if I could not have found someone for a pair of yellow socks. I think she wears them to bed - but I don't care. My best friend and I go shoe shopping. She wears 8.5 - so we look for each other.


----------



## knittingtrucker (Jul 15, 2017)

Nope not alone...


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

DianeMK, I know just what you mean. When you wear size 11, you prize the times you find a good pair on sale. My sneekers are usually size 12, and yes Nana of 6, your feet do get bigger as you age because as your arches drop, causing your feet lengthen.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Really hate shoe shopping, because of the fit, but yarn shopping......nothing easier!????


----------



## Jo Pyle (Oct 30, 2016)

Yarn shopping is about the only thing I like to do as for shopping. The rest is by necessity only for the most part.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

rosemarya said:


> You are not alone, my friend!!!!


You certainly aren't.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

rosemarya said:


> You are not alone, my friend!!!!


Ditto!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Shoes are my down fall! It's right up there with buying yarn.(Well almost


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Not at all alone!
but then my husband has more shoes than I. :sm09:


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Size six wide, feet with bunions. Most stores don't carry that size. I'm normally thrifty, but when I find shoes that fit, I'll pay the price, then wear them until they fall apart (though the more expensive ones last a long time). I was just at Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's in downtown Chicago - an entire city block) and there is a huge, huge section of shoes. None in my size. And I hate shoes with heels. Give me flip-flops all year long.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


These are my shoes of choice. I've been wearing Keens since they were introduced...shoes, sandals, boots. I have them all.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are definitely not alone, I dislike shopping period.

I use to love to shop for clothes, shoes and of course yarn, now it takes a lot for me to go to the store for anything. Don't find much in the stores that fit me, and there are no longer any LYS around here. We had so many and over the years one closed and then the next and now they are all gone.

Not that I need any clothes or yarn, am actually doing a major clean out of everything I don't need or wear.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Absolutely hate shoe shopping, having to wear x-wide which stores don't carry and must order and bunion doesn't help, it is a pain in butt. I have three pair of shoes and no dress shoes yet!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I am with you all the way!!


----------



## MissyLou (Mar 15, 2017)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


Easy Spirits are my go to comfy dress shoes--sometimes a bit pricey but if you buy classic styles you can wear them for years---currently have 10-12 year old dress pumps from them. Also SAS shoes have a few dress shoes each season as well as dressy sandals --but they also make butt ugly work shoes and exercise type ones!! They too are expensive but they wear forever!!----luckily the SAS factory not far from my house so can often get them on sale!!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

You are not alone!

I also hate shopping for pants/jeans.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Right there with you, Sista!


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> You are not alone!
> 
> I also hate shopping for pants/jeans.


Oh gosh, I hate trying on pants and jeans. And I hate wearing them too! I'm not overweight, but when the waist fits, the hips are wrong, it's uncomfortable to sit down, they pull up my butt and they're just annoying. I wear skirts and loose dresses more often now. At 72 years old, I've given up trying to be stylish, just reasonably neat, clean, presentable and charming.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are my two favorite things to buy! My shoe stash rivals my yarn stash!????


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

marysudie said:


> Oh, I must be the lone ranger-ette here. I love shoes. I wish I could still wear heels. I have fibromyalgia (an invisible disability) which makes one ache all the time. Basically you feel like you have the flu - and it comes with deep depression - at least for me. I love to shoe shop. When I am able to go see my daughter, her MIL takes me out to lunch and we go shoe shopping. It's a tradition. We went shoe shopping together prior to the kids' wedding. I wear a size 6 shoe and am frustrated because the first and only pair of socks I made were too big. I have no idea how to the pattern for me. They fit my daughter who wears a size 8. So, I don't knit socks. I just salivate over the socks that all of you make. They were so big that I almost cried. I would have if I could not have found someone for a pair of yellow socks. I think she wears them to bed - but I don't care. My best friend and I go shoe shopping. She wears 8.5 - so we look for each other.


I also wear a 6 shoe--and though I used to enjoy shoe shopping, don't as much any more because there are few of my size in the store. And I mostly go for comfort these days anyway--a good walking shoe takes me a long way. But Marysudie, our feet deserve hand-knit socks, and it's pretty easy to custom make them for ourselves. You make them just like any other--just don't make the foot as long. So it also goes faster! I love how home-made socks feel on my feet.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Of course you're not alone ! Didn't you know that this is one of the symptoms of knit-a-holics/yarn-a-holics ??


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I am surprised, but delighted to hear that I am not the only one that dislikes shopping for groceries among other things. I was part of a group of ladies until recently that thought a great outing together was going to Trader Joes, Whole Foods or Woodmans. And they go to multiple stores to get necessities--including Costgo, Meijer, etc. I hate large stores--and the time it takes to find things. I really wish there were still the small mom & pop stores where you could pop in for a loaf of bread or other necessity and be out without having to march all over the store. Aldi seems like it might fill the need, but I don't find what I need, and they only have one cashier who doesn't even get off her chair--so checkout time is often long.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

When I was young and working I had a pair of heels for every outfit, even some glittery dancing shoes. But now the only thing I can wear is comfy loafers that cost wel over a hundred dollars a pair, so I have a summer white, a winter black, and an every day pair. Yarn, on the other hand......


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


I sympathize. I wear a 5 1/2 WW. I always have to special-order them.

I hate all shopping, except yarn and fabric.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Both shoe and yarn shopping make me extremely happy!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

lobsterlice said:


> I hate shopping period except for yarn of course.


My feelings exactly!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

marysudie said:


> Oh, I must be the lone ranger-ette here. I love shoes. I wish I could still wear heels. I have fibromyalgia (an invisible disability) which makes one ache all the time. Basically you feel like you have the flu - and it comes with deep depression - at least for me. I love to shoe shop. When I am able to go see my daughter, her MIL takes me out to lunch and we go shoe shopping. It's a tradition. We went shoe shopping together prior to the kids' wedding. I wear a size 6 shoe and am frustrated because the first and only pair of socks I made were too big. I have no idea how to the pattern for me. They fit my daughter who wears a size 8. So, I don't knit socks. I just salivate over the socks that all of you make. They were so big that I almost cried. I would have if I could not have found someone for a pair of yellow socks. I think she wears them to bed - but I don't care. My best friend and I go shoe shopping. She wears 8.5 - so we look for each other.


No you are not alone. Shoes are my weakness. Love Keen shoes.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


That has been my experience as well the past five years, I wear a size 6 US which used to be widely available everywhere.
Now even high end shoe stores may initially order one pair of size 6 in each style and don't reorder. 
I have searched aisles of shoes and it's very frustrating to find a style I like then discover the smallest available size is 7 or 8, including running shoes.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate shopping for clothing of any kind. I absolutely LOVE shopping for yarn, and books. I can spend hours in a book store. And in a well-stocked yarn shop. Both kinds of shops are little hints of heaven for me. ????


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep! More skeins than shoes! ???? 
Shoe shopping is more...UGH!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Definitely not alone! I'm happy in stocking feet or bare foot and knitting . . . yarn before shoes any day.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I like shoes too, but I have lots more yarn and that is some luscious looking fall yarn...just in time to tempt us. :sm09: :sm11: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I never did like shopping and age has only confirmed my dislike.


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

You are definitely not alone!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Truth!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Those are my two favorite things to buy! My shoe stash rivals my yarn stash!????


YES! So glad I have a buddy here. I LIKE SHOPPING,PERIOD! Yarn, shoes, food and bargains!!! I am a perky 90 yr. youngster and my my friends (?) are old whiners in their 70 and 80s! I watch food shows and get some ideas to try and off I go! "Never meet a stranger"!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Shoes and clothing along, with groceries, are at the bottom of the list "enjoy shopping for" At the top of the list are stones and tools.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course, you are not the only one!
Haven't you been on KP for at least one day? 

Shoe shopping is a trial for me. 
I have extremely narrow heels and wide ball of foot and long toes. 
When I find a shoe that fits, I try to buy at least two pair.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

As far as needing a larger shoe size, this happened to me. Went from size 10 to size 11. Very difficult to find woman's 11. Was told that as we age, our instep falls and lengthens and of course it necessitates a bigger size. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


Me too. Very difficult to find shoes. Sandals need to have adjustable straps.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

My mum loved to shop and moaned that my sister and I hate shopping. My exception is a wool shop.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

megross said:


> Oh gosh, I hate trying on pants and jeans. And I hate wearing them too! I'm not overweight, but when the waist fits, the hips are wrong, it's uncomfortable to sit down, they pull up my butt and they're just annoying. I wear skirts and loose dresses more often now. At 72 years old, I've given up trying to be stylish, just reasonably neat, clean, presentable and charming.


I am so sorry to hear that. I never try clothes on in a store...pretty welll know my size. Went crazy over the skinny pants last year and glad I bought a bunch! Pants, colorful top and I am all set. Bragging? Darn right!


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

You are not alone. I live for yarn shopping and grocery shopping. Nothing else matters (including housework if I am on a project!)


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely, you are not alone!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I like shopping for yarn more than any other kind of shopping. Except now my stash has reached the tipping point, I'm knitting into the next life with it. So I'm cutting back, and I'm finding I do less shopping in general.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm with you!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

chubs said:


> No you are not alone. Shoes are my weakness. Love Keen shoes.


You are in no way alone! My son was here for a few days and we were going to Lowe's for something and I said , let me change, he said why, and I said, because I' m going out! If I didn' t, you know I would encounter people I know! No more high heels for me at 90! DRAT!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I do not like shopping period, especially shoes (I wear orthotics) and clothes. I prefer to shop online when necessary (except for shoes).


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sad to say I love shopping for both yarn and shoes which results in too many shoes and stacks of yarn.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

That is me.


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

megross said:


> Size six wide, feet with bunions. Most stores don't carry that size. I'm normally thrifty, but when I find shoes that fit, I'll pay the price, then wear them until they fall apart (though the more expensive ones last a long time). I was just at Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's in downtown Chicago - an entire city block) and there is a huge, huge section of shoes. None in my size. And I hate shoes with heels. Give me flip-flops all year long.


I buy Birkenstocks and wear holes in them. Then I send them off for to be resoled, and they're like a new pair for half the price ????


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Anna3703 said:


> Of course you're not alone ! Didn't you know that this is one of the symptoms of knit-a-holics/yarn-a-holics ??


My name is Leslie, and I am a yarn-a-holic. ????


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think I've seen a pair of shoes I don't like....I love shoes....and yarn!


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

charbaby said:


> I hate shopping for clothing of any kind. I absolutely LOVE shopping for yarn, and books. I can spend hours in a book store. And in a well-stocked yarn shop. Both kinds of shops are little hints of heaven for me. ????


Oh, don't get me started on books...even though I buy them all on Kindle now (so I can have more space for yarn), I still love going to Barns and Noble to look around.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

MunchkinMommy said:


> I hate shoe shopping, while I love yarn shopping. Please tell me I'm not alone...


I'm pretty sure you and I are twins. A perfect day of shopping for me is going to craft stores and having a nice lunch.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


Me too and Teva. I've got 8 pairs of sandals, two pair of Keen hiking boots, one pair of Teva and two pair of Keen walking shoes. I stalk the internet for deals and hit the sporting goods stores at the beginning of the next season for the clearance sales of the previous season. My obsession used to be Skechers until I tried the other two.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I wear 8 narrow. It's tough. Sometimes QVC has Clarks on. They have a few narrow shoes. There pricey but last a long time. I have several pairs in different styles. Perfect fit


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha ! Call me the Imelda of yarn.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I definitely have more yarn than shoes!


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I think we're all with you!  I still wear my same shoes to church that I've worn for years. Reason - They're comfortable. Can't get that kind of comfort in a new pair of shoes that want to dig at my heels or toes or both.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Not alone.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I love shoes and have about 30 pair in my closet and am still looking and buying.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

join the club!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't mind looking at the shoes, it's getting them in my size and budget that I find hard.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Definitely NOT alone! I have one pair of black sandals that I wear to work everyday. Won't discuss the amount of yarn!????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


I'm with you, love my Keens. If I need a dressier shoe, I wear Algeria. They are comfy.


----------



## Karosie48 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am the same way. I wear 11/12 and very few nice women's shoes come in those sizes and those that do are VERY uncomfortable. Shopping for yarn is way more fun.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh yes, much more yarn than shoes!


----------



## LeanMeanIndyJean (Jan 23, 2017)

I know well how difficult it is to find size 11 ladies' shoes...even more difficult to find them in a narrow size. Woe is my feet!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Have anyone of you checked at Footsmart .. on line and they seem to have all styles and sizes


----------



## beccac (Jan 21, 2017)

I use to like to go shoe shopping but since I now wear a size 9 1/2 it's harder to find shoes I like and that feel good on my feet in 9 1/2. Also just found out that I have arthritis in my foot. I thought it was the shoe that was hurting my foot. I'll have to check out what stores here carry Keen since several of you like them and say they are comfortable.
My yarn stash seems to have a life of its' own. I think there is a munchkin that comes in and adds yarn to my box. LOL!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

MunchkinMommy said:


> I hate shoe shopping, while I love yarn shopping. Please tell me I'm not alone...


You're absolutely not..but I wear a size 12 shoe, so you know I hate shoe shopping!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I shop til I drop.....I enter the store, I drop. All done.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

megross said:


> Size six wide, feet with bunions. Most stores don't carry that size. I'm normally thrifty, but when I find shoes that fit, I'll pay the price, then wear them until they fall apart (though the more expensive ones last a long time). I was just at Macy's (formerly Marshall Field's in downtown Chicago - an entire city block) and there is a huge, huge section of shoes. None in my size. And I hate shoes with heels. Give me flip-flops all year long.


Since we are near neighbors, I would suggest Nordstrom on Michigan Ave. I wear a 5 1/2 and they had them in stock. Also Alamo on Clark Street in the 5000s.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You are definitely not alone!!


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Having small size feet that are size 3. It hard to find dress shoes or shoe that looks adult enough. I still wearing kids shoes at age 54. You're not alone on shoe finding.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

One pair of shoes is enough, never enough yarn.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Not hardly!!!!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

You are not alone!


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

charbaby said:


> I hate shopping for clothing of any kind. I absolutely LOVE shopping for yarn, and books. I can spend hours in a book store. And in a well-stocked yarn shop. Both kinds of shops are little hints of heaven for me. ????


I could not agree more! I almost pack a lunch when I go into a yarn or a book store and I don't think it is possible for me to leave either without a purchase.

Shoes however, I only buy because I must. After breaking both ankles I can only wear flats so it is essentially 'sanity' over 'vanity' and that's not much fun!


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


I love Keen, too but for dress shoes try Clark's. They are great. I have a pair of Clark's sandals that are more comfortable than my Keens.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

We could go shopping together.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Guilty, here, too. Lol


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.[/quote
> 
> I also have narrow feet and often see shoes in wide width- there is nothing that is narrow. I's not really as bad as when I was young and wore AAAA which had to be special ordered in limited styles. I'm glad my feet have gotten a little wider with age. So I can understand.


----------



## Kitziknitz (Nov 16, 2012)

I too measure 11 very narrow, but have to buy 12 as I think sizes have changed. Try online with Maryland Square or Auditions, lots of good choices! Love buying yarn which far exceeds my shoes!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to the club!!! I cannot stand to shop for anything, except yarn.


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Here, I thought I was unique in this perplexing problem. Now, I see I'm just one of the "in crowd". I couldn't be happier.


----------



## knittin'nonna (Feb 10, 2017)

Could never have as many shoes as skeins even if I didn't have a huge stash. Don't like shoes at all, much less shopping for them. Maybe if they made then soft and squishy and comfy ...nah.


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Me, too. They're always too wide in the heel, or they just hurt.


----------



## accompanistcjp (Oct 3, 2013)

So I'm going to tell you, you are not the only one. Even if I go shoe shopping, which is hard because I wore too many cheap shoes when I was younger which didn't support my feet and now I suffer because of it, or clothing shopping, or shopping for my grandchldren, I can always find yarn somewhere and come home with it. I thank my husband for being patient and just asking when I get home, "How much yarn did you buy on your non-yarn shopping trip?"


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm with you 100% !!!


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


When I was younger, I wore a 7 aaaa, with a aaaaaa heel. We had to drive 75 miles to find shoes for me. With each child, my feet grew one size. As I got older, they started to widen. Now at 76, I wear a 9 m. Don't give up. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Certainly not alone!! I have a pair for work, a pair of trainers/sneakers & a pair of black shoes in case of anything formal I need to attend, I refuse to buy anymore until my present ones have literally died!! Why o why some people need wardrobes full of them baffles me x


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

I like both!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are most definitely not alone. Actually I do not like to shop for clothes at all.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

I really have never liked to shop. I buy my 9 &1/2 size shoes on line. But I rarely ever buy any yarn on line. Have 2 Joann's, 2 Michaels and one that I can't think of the name of all within about 9 or 10 miles from me. My mother a professional seamstress made ALL my clothes and I never bought any and then when I was 52 she passed away and I found catalogs and now buy all my clothes either by catalog or on line. I do go to the grocery store a little bit, but my daughter and son in law that live with me do the majority of the shopping. I guess the bottom line is that I was raised as a spoiled only child and probably still fit into that description. My coffee, that my daughter made, is getting cold so I do have to go get my own coffee. I need to be so very thankful and be quiet. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

My problem is that I love shopping for almost anything...too many pairs of shoes and too much of a stash as well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MunchkinMommy said:


> I hate shoe shopping, while I love yarn shopping. Please tell me I'm not alone...


This made me laugh out loud! Yes, I have multiple times more yarn then shoes.

:sm02: :sm24:


----------



## dandre1974 (Dec 21, 2014)

I hate any form of shopping, groceries, clothing etc. except for yarn. I happily spend hours looking at yarn.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

This is definitely my tribe.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

nope


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

I love it all


----------



## sueZee (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm also a member of that club. Yarn always fits.


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only need one pair of shoes to shop for yarn.


----------



## ourhobbyhouse (Feb 12, 2015)

You're not alone. Yarn doesn't hurt your feet or give you blisters.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

Whenever I find a pair of shoes that fit, I buy 2 or 3 in the same or different colors so I won't have to shoe shop again for several years. For yarn, I do the rounds when I have free time, for pleasure. So no, you're definitely not alone!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG, Im not alone, I feel the exact way, I just cant get enough yarn! Its a beautiful disease though, lol


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm feeling slightly less weird foot-wise! Oh, and they're flat as can be, too.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

do we need more than sandals and sneakers?


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Since I wear a 5, and wear sandals all the time except snow, buying yarn is the best!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

You Bet! And skeins are easier to store!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I was a purse shopper until I met with Yarn, and oh my, am I in love. Now, I cannot stop shopping for yarn.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

I'm more obsessed with yarns than shoes also. Women being obsessed with shoes is a stereotype.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

It's hard to get me into stores, but once I'm there, I can almost always find something I "need," even if I went for something else. Worst are stationery or hardware stores; I think I'm a sundries addict!

Don't forget Zappo's when buying shoes online; I think they have almost everything. I love the fit of Clark's but have had two or three pairs where the soles literally fell apart, and not from wear--they're just "wonderful one-hoss shays" that suddenly crumble!! I have gone from a 7 1/2 to an 8 1/2 over the years, sometimes a 9, and from AAAA with a AAAAAA heel to a M--one of the few things to be said for aging...


----------



## Daulat (Jun 13, 2016)

wow!!!! Glad to know i am not the only person who collects knitting yarn rather than shoes. 
They are more colourful and the different textures make me feel warm inside.


----------



## smilingphoenix (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep, that pretty much describes me too!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

You are definitely not the only one!!


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Fan-Knit said:


> I was a purse shopper until I met with Yarn, and oh my, am I in love. Now, I cannot stop shopping for yarn.


Well that's a good thing, because now you can use the purses to store your yarn! Ha!


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I find that the yarn always fits better than the shoes!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have never been a shopper. So grateful for the ability to shop on line for almost anything I need save groceries. As for shoes, I haven't been able to wear anything but EasySpirit "clogs" for years. I had the illusion that after bunion surgery on both feet I would be able to wear pretty shoes again...didn't happen. My feet are still a mess.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I also hate shopping for shoes, at my age the styles are just not me, but put me in a yarn store and I could come away with the whole place.. love knitting hate shoe shopping ..so you are not alone at all.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I have TONS more skeins than shoes. LOL


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I own a whopping 6 pair of shoes, including my bedroom slippers. Yarn feels so much better than shoes... ;-)


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to be able to find shoes in my size. I wear a 4B American size. The only high heels I have are vintage. So depressing not to have tons of cute shoes.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Most definitely more yarn than shoes. I have extremely wide feet and that makes them, very expensive. I can get a whole lot of yarn for the price of one pair of shoes.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate shopping for clothes, but NEVER for yarnLOL


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate it too. I have a combination last (b/aa) so, with the new straight lasts, I can't find anything that fits. If I buy them to fit my toes, the heels slip and make blisters. If I buy them to fit my heels, the toes are so tight I can't walk. The only combination lasts I have found lately are Jimmy Choo. I can't afford to even go in one of those shops.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You're not alone, that's for sure.

I buy everything I can online, I hate walking into a store or shopping mall...but, yarn, that's another thing.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

accompanistcjp said:


> So I'm going to tell you, you are not the only one. Even if I go shoe shopping, which is hard because I wore too many cheap shoes when I was younger which didn't support my feet and now I suffer because of it, or clothing shopping, or shopping for my grandchldren, I can always find yarn somewhere and come home with it. I thank my husband for being patient and just asking when I get home, "How much yarn did you buy on your non-yarn shopping trip?"


Gotta love that man!!! ????????


----------



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

I love both. I have a very hard time getting shoes. I am a size 5 and everything seems to start at size 6 now. Would love Keens but the stores near me only stock them in 6 and up. Sigh.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

With you.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, I thought it weird to hear there are yarn sales in July. But a friend of mine found a great deal at our local Walmart & bought 51 skeins of yarn for $ 109.50, just the other day. Makes me wonder if they are getting rid of yarn or just cleaning out for new stuff. I haven't been well enough yet from my hospital visit to wandering a store for deals. ☹


----------



## LiverpoolAnne (Apr 11, 2017)

Just like quilting. You always needs more material to finish a quilt. Even though I probably have enough wool to sink a ship, I always seem to buy more when the new colours come out. You know that old saying "She Who Dies With the Most Stack (material) Wins" Well it definitely applies to wool as well


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

You're not!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

You, definitely, not alone!! (I don't think you ever will be!)


----------



## vrazz (Jan 16, 2017)

I hate shoe shopping as I wear a large narrow width that is hard to find. I am lucky in that I am near a locally owned old fashioned shoe shop. I buy Dansko for fall and winter wear. They are expensive, still wearing my last 2 pair purchased 3 years ago and they are still in good shape.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I think most of us are in this "club".


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I hate to go shoe shopping because I wear a 6 1/2 narrow width. The stores in my area cater to the majority of the people who unfortunately wear a large wide width shoe.


That is me! I found I can wear a size 6 wide width, but a 6 or a 6 1/2 are very limited in shoe stores or department stores. My sneakers are a size 5 1/2 with socks on! I once was told in a shoe store there are not many people wearing these sizes anymore and stock is limited. They also cater to the "younger styles" and do not remember much about those over the age of 50.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

saukvillesu said:


> I am surprised, but delighted to hear that I am not the only one that dislikes shopping for groceries among other things. I was part of a group of ladies until recently that thought a great outing together was going to Trader Joes, Whole Foods or Woodmans. And they go to multiple stores to get necessities--including Costgo, Meijer, etc. I hate large stores--and the time it takes to find things. I really wish there were still the small mom & pop stores where you could pop in for a loaf of bread or other necessity and be out without having to march all over the store. Aldi seems like it might fill the need, but I don't find what I need, and they only have one cashier who doesn't even get off her chair--so checkout time is often long.


Have you ever noticed that milk and bread are the farthest from the entrance to the supermarket? Gee - I wonder why? Of course! It's because you spend more money while walking to the milk and bread isle!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MunchkinMommy said:


> Oh, don't get me started on books...even though I buy them all on Kindle now (so I can have more space for yarn), I still love going to Barns and Noble to look around.


Well, I do have to admit - I have more knitting and crocheting books than shoes or yarn! (Last count of books was over 200! - and I'm keeping them!!)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

ourhobbyhouse said:


> You're not alone. Yarn doesn't hurt your feet or give you blisters.


I'll have to remember this in case anyone says anything about the amount of yarn I have.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I too wear a size 11.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are definitely not alone! I put off shoe shopping until the need is desperate.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Mmmmm I think in my case shoes win.!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love shoes and just recently did I find a pair that felt really comfortable on (New Balance). I wear 8 1/2 WW and 
sometimes the WW don't even fit my foot too tight.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Not a fan of shopping.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

deshka said:


> I did not like shoe shopping either, until I discovered Keen shoes. Some are ugly, but oh, so comfy, so that's what I stay with. I also have Keen sandals. I have other shoes too, but these are my main ones. It's dress shoes I don't like to look for, have never found any comfy ones, never.


I agree with you about the dress shoes. I have to decide between comfort and looks. My feet were not meant to be in shoes. I was meant to go barefoot. MN


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I can never find a good pair of shoes but usually Payless, but that's changed too..yarn is my best shopping everything else I could care less. So I'm in the same boat.


----------



## DeeDee107 (Oct 22, 2011)

nope not alone


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, duh. Yarn shopping is WAY more fun than shoe shopping!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I have only about 10 pairs of shoes, but hundreds of skeins of yarn


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't like any shopping except yarn shopping.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love love yarn shopping lol


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love love yarn shopping lol


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I dislike shopping whether it be clothes, shoes, and groceries. Yes I am a woman and I am a shopping-hater. I do enjoy finding yarns, but only if it is a good bargain! haha go figure.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I really dislike most shopping, except the groceries... Probably because I'm so fussy and find it hard to find clothes or shoes that fit which I like, in colours and fabrics I would wear... I love shopping for knitting supplies though...


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

I'm with you all the way on this one.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

You are not alone. I hate shopping, especially for groceries.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate to shop. Unless in a book store. (Now I go to the library) I actually get excited knowing I am going to a yarn shop. I bought some Cubes to put my stash in. I knew all along I had a lot of yarn. But, once it was organized, I really saw I had a lot. I did not buy any yarn for almost three months. Believe me it was tough. Then I decided "Oh Hell" it doesn't hurt anyone. I can afford to buy the yarn. So, I just knit faster for charity.
!


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't get the shoe shopping thing at all, I like to run around barefoot anyway. I'd rather be yarn crawling.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

My key chain is a silver square that says "Born to Shop". I love to shop!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't enjoy shoe shopping. Wear a US size 5 1/2 and clarks just laugh at you. In sandals and tennis shoes I just buy children's sizes.


----------



## AgeNoLimit (May 27, 2017)

Shopping I do out of necessity. The thing I dislike about shopping is when a sales person comes up to me to ask if they can help me. I know it is their job, but if I need help I will ask for it. I just smile and say "not at this moment".


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate any kind of shopping except for crafts. I order all my clothes online


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

I love yarn and craft shopping but really dislike shopping for ladies personal under clothing especially with clerks lingering about. thanks for allowing to air this one...


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

you are not alone.....


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

The shoe shopping thing I never got. I actually do not like to shop for anything. If I need something, I go into the store to where it is, buy it and leave. But, a yarn store Well that is another story.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Donna M. said:


> The shoe shopping thing I never got. I actually do not like to shop for anything. If I need something, I go into the store to where it is, buy it and leave. But, a yarn store Well that is another story.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AgeNoLimit said:


> Shopping I do out of necessity. The thing I dislike about shopping is when a sales person comes up to me to ask if they can help me. I know it is their job, but if I need help I will ask for it. I just smile and say "not at this moment".


I never can find a sales person :sm23: 
When I do find one they are busy talking to another sales clerk.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Frosch said:


> You are not alone. I hate shopping, especially for groceries.


Never go grocery shopping on an empty stomach! It could cost you twice as much!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I never can find a sales person :sm23:
> When I do find one they are busy talking to another sales clerk.


That happened to me once in Sears. When I said excuse me looking for some help in finding something, one of the employees looked at me and nastily said I was interrupting their conversation and turned back to the person she was talking to. I left the store. (I could've complained to management, but no one was there to complain to). She is one of the reasons the store is not doing good today.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You are not the only one. I also hate shoe shopping.


----------

